# Πώς το λένε το βιβλίο στα ελληνικά;



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2010)

Ακριβώς. Με τι τίτλο έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά το αγαπημένο βιβλίο της ηρωίδας στο μυθιστόρημα που μεταφράζετε; Η πρώτη σας κίνηση βέβαια είναι να συμβουλευτείτε τη βάση της βιβλιονέτ. Μεγάλη δουλειά και πολύ χρήσιμη βάση. Όμως πολλοί ελληνικοί τίτλοι (κυρίως παλαιότερες εκδόσεις) δεν αναφέρονται καν. Πολλοί ελληνικοί τίτλοι δεν έχουν σχέση με τον πρωτότυπο. Και πολλοί πρωτότυποι τίτλοι βέβαια δεν είναι καν στα αγγλικά (αλλά, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, η ηρωίδα αναφέρει τον τίτλο στα εγγλέζικα. Στην κακή, τον αναφέρει στα γιαπωνέζικα, όπως τον διάβασε στο πρωτότυπο ένα απόγευμα περιμένοντας την πτήση της στο αεροδρόμιο του Τόκιο...). Ήρθε η ώρα να συμβουλευθείτε τη Λεξιλογία. Και για να σας διευκολύνουμε, σκεφτήκαμε ότι θα βοηθούσε η ομαδοποίηση των απαντήσεων σε αυτό το πρόβλημα κατά συγγραφέα.

Με άλλα λόγια, πίνακες με τη βιβλιογραφία του συγγραφέα στη γλώσσα του, στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Για αρχική πηγή φαίνεται ικανοποιητική η αγγλική γουίκη και, υποχρεωτικά, η βιβλιονέτ. Από εκεί και πέρα, ιδίως για παλιές εκδόσεις, όποια τεκμηρίωση μπορεί να συνεισφέρει καθεμία και καθένας είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Η δουλειά δεν είναι εύκολο να είναι πλήρης, οπότε θα χρειαστεί και βοήθεια και συνεχή συμπληρώματα. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει από τρεις-τέσσερις ανθρώπους μόνο και άρα χρειάζεται γενικότερη συμμετοχή. (Μην σας απασχολεί το τεχνικό μέρος και η εμφάνιση της εργασίας. Είναι εύκολο, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σας επιβαρύνει πέρα από τη συγκέντρωση των στοιχείων για τον αγαπημένο σας συγγραφέα. Απλώς ζητήστε τη βοήθεια κάποιου από τη διαχειριστική ομάδα.)

Για ξεκίνημα, ένας από τους πιο αγαπημένους και πολυμεταφρασμένους συγγραφείς, τρίτος (πιο πριν, που κοίταξα) στη σχετική κατάταξη του Index Translationum της UNESCO (περισσότεροι συγγραφείς εδώ). Ιούλιος Βερν:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2010)

*Jules Verne = Ιούλιος Βερν*

Ακόμη και σήμερα, που πολλές από τις προβλέψεις του έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ή ξεπεραστεί, τα προφητικά έργα επιστημονικής φαντασίας του Ιούλιου Βερν (Jules Verne, προφ. Ζιλ Βερν) είναι αδιανόητο να λείπουν από κάθε βιβλιοθήκη. Στους πίνακες που ακολουθούν ακολούθησα την ταξινόμηση από την αγγλική γουίκη και αντιστοίχισα τίτλους βιβλίων που βρήκα στη βάση της βιβλιονέτ.


*Μυθιστορήματα*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Cinq Semaines en ballon (1863)|Five Weeks in a Balloon|Πέντε εβδομάδες με/σε/στο αερόστατο
Voyage au centre de la Terre (1864)|A Journey to the Center of the Earth|Ταξίδι στο κέντρο της Γης/γης
De la terre à la lune (1865)|From the Earth to the Moon|Από τη Γη στη Σελήνη
Voyages et aventures du capitaine Hatteras (1866)|The Adventures of Captain Hatteras|
Les Enfants du capitaine Grant (1867–68)|In Search of the Castaways|Τα τέκνα/παιδιά του πλοιάρχου Γκραντ
Vingt mille lieues sous les mers (1869–70)|Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea|20.000/Είκοσι χιλιάδες λεύγες κάτω από τη θάλασσα / Είκοσι χιλιάδες λεύγες κάτω απ'/από τις θάλασσες
Autour de la lune (1870)|Around the Moon|Γύρω από τη σελήνη/Σελήνη // Ο γύρος της Σελήνης
Une ville flottante (1871)|A Floating City|Πλωτή/Η πλωτή πολιτεία
Aventures de trois Russes et de trois Anglais (1872)|The Adventures of Three Englishmen and Three Russians in South Africa|Περιπέτειες τριών Ρώσων και τριών Άγγλων/[~ ~] στην Αφρική
Le Pays des fourrures (1873)|The Fur Country|Στη χώρα των γουναρικών
Le Tour du Monde en quatre-vingts jours (1873)|Around the World in Eighty Days|Ο γύρος του κόσμου σε 80/ογδόντα ημέρες/μέρες
L'Île mysterieuse (1874–75)|The Mysterious Island|Η μυστηριώδης νήσος/Το μυστηριώδες νησί
Le Chancellor (1875)|The Survivors of the Chancellor|Σάνσελορ/Τσάνσελλορ
Michel Strogoff (1876)|Michael Strogoff|Μιχαήλ Στρογκόφ/Στρογκώφ
Hector Servadac (1877)|Off on a Comet|
Les Indes noires (1877)|The Child of the Cavern|Οι μαύρες/Μαύρες Ινδίες
Un capitaine de quinze ans (1878)|Dick Sand, A Captain at Fifteen|Ο δεκαπενταετής/δεκαπεντάχρονος πλοίαρχος
Les Cinq Cents Millions de la Bégum (1879)|The Begum's Millions|500.000.000/Τα 500/Τα πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια της Μπεγκούμ
Les Tribulations d'un chinois en Chine (1879)|Tribulations of a Chinaman in China|Οι περιπέτειες ενός κινέζου στην Κίνα/Περιπέτειες Κινέζου στην Κίνα/Περιπέτειες Κινέζου
La Maison à vapeur (1880)|The Steam House|Ο ατσαλένιος γίγας/ γίγαντας
La Jangada (1881)|Eight Hundred Leagues on the Amazon|Ταξίδι στον Αμαζόνιο
L'École des Robinsons (1882)|Godfrey Morgan|Η σχολή των Ροβινσώνων/Σχολή Ροβινσώνων
Le Rayon vert (1882)|The Green Ray|Η πράσινη αχτίδα
Kéraban-le-têtu (1883)|Kéraban the Inflexible|Κεραμπάν ο πεισματάρης
L'Étoile du sud (1884)|The Vanished Diamond|Το αστέρι του μεσημβρινού//Το αστέρι του νότου/Νότου
L'Archipel en feu (1884)|The Archipelago on Fire|Το Αιγαίο στις φλόγες/ φλέγεται//Το φλογισμένο αρχιπέλαγο // Κουρσάροι του Αιγαίου //Πειρατές στο Αιγαίο/Οι πειρατές του Αιγαίου/Οι πειρατές
Mathias Sandorf (1885)|Mathias Sandorf|Ματίας Σαντόρφ
Un billet de loterie (1886)|The Lottery Ticket|Ο λαχνός με τον αριθμό 9672/υπ’ αριθμό 9672
Robur-le-Conquérant (1886)|Robur the Conqueror|Ροβήρος/Ροβύρος ο κατακτητής
Nord contre Sud (1887)|North Against South (Texar's Revenge)|Βορράς εναντίον Νότου
Le Chemin de France (1887)|The Flight to France|Ο δρόμος για τη Γαλλία
Deux Ans de vacances (1888)|Two Years' Vacation|Δύο χρόνια διακοπές
Famille-sans-nom (1889)|Family Without a Name|Οικογένεια δίχως όνομα
Sans dessus dessous (1889)|The Purchase of the North Pole|Άνω Κάτω//Χωρίς πάνω και κάτω
César Cascabel (1890)|César Cascabel|Καίσαρ Κασκαμπέλ
Mistress Branican (1891)|Mistress Branican|Οι περιπέτειες της κ. Μπράνικαν
Le Château des Carpathes (1892)|Carpathian Castle|Ο πύργος των Καρπαθίων
Claudius Bombarnac (1892)|Claudius Bombarnac|Κλαύδιος Μπομπαρνάκ
P’tit-Bonhomme (1893)|Foundling Mick|
Mirifiques Aventures de Maître Antifer (1894)|Captain Antifer|Οι εξωφρενικές περιπέτειες του Αντιφέρ
L'Île à hélice (1895)|Propeller Island|
Face au drapeau (1896)|Facing the Flag|Μπροστά στη σημαία
Clovis Dardentor (1896)|Clovis Dardentor|
Le Sphinx des glaces (1897)|An Antarctic Mystery|Η σφίγγα/Σφίγγα των πάγων
Le Superbe Orénoque (1898)|The Mighty Orinoco|Ο υπέροχος/θαυμάσιος Ορενόκος
Le Testament d'un excentrique (1899)|The Will of an Eccentric|Η παράξενη διαθήκη
Seconde Patrie (1900)|The Castaways of the Flag|Δεύτερη πατρίδα
Le Village aérien (1901)|The Village in the Treetops|Το εναέριο χωριό
Les Histoires de Jean-Marie Cabidoulin (1901)|The Sea Serpent|Το τέρας της θάλασσας /Τα τέρατα των θαλασσών
Les Frères Kip (1902)|The Kip Brothers|Οι αδελφοί Κιπ
Bourses de voyage (1903)|Traveling Scholarships|
Un drame en Livonie (1904)|A Drama in Livonia|Δράμα στη Λιβονία
Maître du monde (1904)|Master of the World|Ο κοσμοκράτορας/κοσμοκράτωρ //Ο κυρίαρχος του κόσμου
L'Invasion de la mer (1905)|Invasion of the Sea| 
*Θεατρικό*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Voyage à travers l'impossible (1882) |Voyage through the Impossible	|
_συνεχίζεται_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2010)

*Εργογραφία του Ιούλιου Βερν (συνέχεια)*

*Μυθιστορήματα αμφίβολης γνησιότητας και μυθιστορήματα που εκδόθηκαν μετά το θάνατό του*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

L'Épave du Cynthia
[1]
(1885) |The Waif of the Cynthia|Ο ναυαγός της Κύνθιας
Le Phare du bout du monde
[2]
(1905) |The Lighthouse at the End of the World|Ο φάρος στην άκρη του κόσμου
Le Volcan d'or
[2]
(1906) |The Golden Volcano: The Claim on Forty Mile Creek και Flood and Flame (δύο τόμοι)|Το χρυσό ηφαίστειο
L'Agence Thompson and Cº
[3]
(1907) |The Thompson Travel Agency: Package Holiday και End of the Journey (δύο τόμοι)|Γραφείο ταξιδίων Θόμσον & Σία
La Chasse au météore
[2]
(1908) |The Chase of the Golden Meteor|Το κυνήγι του αερόλιθου (!)
Le Pilote du Danube
[2]
(1908) |The Danube Pilot|Ο πιλότος του Δούναβη
Les Naufragés du Jonathan
[2]
(1909) |Τhe Survivors of the 'Jonathan': The Masterless Man και The Unwilling Dictator (δύο τόμοι)|
Le Secret de Wilhelm Storitz
[2]
(1910) |The Secret of William Storitz|Το μυστικό του Βίλελμ Στόριτς/του Βίλχελμ Στόριτζ
L'Étonnante Aventure de la mission Barsac
[3]
(1919) |The Barsac Mission: Into the Niger Bend και The City of the Sahara (δύο τόμοι)|
Voyage en Angleterre et en Ecosse
[4]
(1989) |Backwards to Britain|Ταξίδι μετ' εμποδίων στην Αγγλία και τη Σκοτία
Paris au XXe siècle
[5]
(1994) |Paris in the Twentieth Century|Το Παρίσι στον 20ό αιώνα[1] μαζί με τον Αντρέ Λορί [André Laurie] (ψευδώνυμο του Πασκάλ Γκρουσέ [Paschal Grousset]), αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, έργο μόνο του Γκρουσέ
[2] τροποποιημένο από τον Μισέλ Βερν [Michel Verne]
[3] γραμμένο από τον Μισέλ Βερν [Michel Verne]
[4] γραμμένο το 1859
[5] γραμμένο το 1863

*Συλλογές με διηγήματα*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Le Docteur Ox|(1874)|Doctor Ox| 
Hier et Demain (1910)|Yesterday and Tomorrow|
*Διηγήματα*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Un drame au Mexique (1851) |A Drama in Mexico|
Un drame dans les airs (1851) |A Drama in the Air|
Martin Paz (1852) |Martin Paz|
Maître Zacharius (1854) |Master Zacharius|Ο μαστρο-Ζαχαρίας
Un hivernage dans les glaces (1855) |A Winter Amid the Ice|Ξεχειμώνιασμα στους πάγους
Le Comte de Chanteleine (1864) |The Count of Chanteleine|
Les Forceurs de blocus (1865) |The Blockade Runners|
Une fantaisie du docteur Ox (1872) |Dr. Ox's Experiment|Μια φαντασίωση του Δόκτορα Οξ
Une ville idéale (1875) |An Ideal City|
Les Révoltés de la Bounty (1879) |The Mutineers of the Bounty|Η ανταρσία του Μπάουντι/Μπάουντυ
Dix Heures en chasse (1881) |Ten Hours Hunting|
Frritt-Flacc (1884) |Frritt-Flacc|
Gil Braltar (1887) |Gil Braltar|
La Journée d'un journaliste américain en 2889
[1]
(1891) |In the Year 2889|Η μέρα ενός αμερικάνου δημοσιογράφου στα 2889 και ο αιώνιος Αδάμ
[2]
/ Μια μέρα απ' τη ζωή ενός αμερικανού δημοσιογράφου στα 2889. Ο αιώνιος Αδάμ / Τον 29ο αιώνα ή Η ημέρα ενός αμερικανού δημοσιογράφου το 2889. Ο αιώνιος Αδάμ
Aventures de la famille Raton (1889) |Adventures of the Rat Family|
Monsieur Ré-Dièze et Mademoiselle Mi-Bémol (1893) |Mr. Ray Sharp and Miss Me Flat|Ο κύριος Ρε-Δίεση και η δεσποινίς Μι-Ύφεση[1] Κυκλοφόρησε πρώτα στα αγγλικά, το 1889.
[2] _Ο αιώνιος Αδάμ_ (L'Éternel Adam) αποδίδεται στον Μισέλ Βερν (δες επόμενο πίνακα). 

*Διηγήματα αμφίβολης γνησιότητας (γραμμένα από τον Μισέλ Βερν)*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Un Express de l'avenir (1888)|An Express of the Future|
La Destinée de Jean Morénas (1910)|The Fate of Jean Morenas|Το ριζικό του Ζαν Μορενάς
L'Éternel Adam (1910|The Eternal Adam|Ο αιώνιος Αδάμ
[1] 
|  [1] Κυκλοφορεί στα ελληνικά μαζί με την ιστορία _Μια μέρα απ' τη ζωή ενός αμερικανού δημοσιογράφου στα 2889 _ (La Journée d'un journaliste américain en 2889) 

*Μη μυθιστορηματικά έργα*


*Γαλλικά (Έτος) *
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά*

Salon de 1857 (1857)||
Edgar Poe et ses œuvres (1864)||
Géographie illustrée de la France et de ses colonies
[1]
(1866)|Illlustrated Geography of France and its Colonies|
Histoire des grands voyages et des grands voyageur|Celebrated Travels and Travellers|
...........
Découverte de la terre (1878)|The Exploration of the World|
...........
Les Grand navigateurs du XVIIIème siècle (1879)|The Great Navigators of the Eighteenth Century|Οι μεγάλοι θαλασσοπόροι 
...........
Les Voyageurs du XIXème siècle (1880)|The Great Explorers of the Nineteenth Century|[1]Μαζί με τον Τεοφίλ Λαβαλέ [Théophile Lavallée]


Μολονότι δεν κατάφερα την αντιστοιχία, είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά μεταφράσεις των περιπετειών του πλοιάρχου Χατέρας (Voyages et aventures du capitaine Hatteras) και του ελικοφόρου νησιού (L'Île à hélice). Επιπλέον, για τα επόμενα έργα που βρήκα στη βάση της βιβλιονέτ δεν μπόρεσα να βρω σε ποιον πρωτότυπο τίτλο αντιστοιχούν και κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Πολλά από αυτά είναι από τις εκδόσεις Παπαδημητρίου, που είχαν τη συνήθεια να κάνουν πιο λακωνικούς και πιο ουδέτερους τους τίτλους των μεταφράσεών τους. 

*Άγνωστη αντιστοιχία*

Από τον Καύκασο στο Πεκίνο
Αφάνταστη περιπέτεια
Διαβολική εφεύρεση
Κλασικές εικονογραφηµένες ιστορίες περιπέτειας
Ο θείος Ροβινσώνας
Ο μικρός Ιρλανδός
Ο μικρούλης
Περί βιβλιοθηκών
Πιθηκάνθρωποι του δάσους
Στα κύματα και στη φωτιά
Στη χώρα των διαμαντιών
Στην άκρη του κόσμου
Τα παιδικά μου χρόνια
Το μαύρο χρυσάφι
Το μυστηριώδες έγκλημα
Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Ο πρώτος κλήρος που έπεσε σε μένα είναι πιο εύκολος.

*Τα έργα του Σέξπιρ / Σαίξπηρ *

*Comedies — Κωμωδίες*



All's Well That Ends Well | Τέλος καλό όλα καλά
As You Like It | Όπως αγαπάτε / Όπως σας αρέσει (Μπελιές)
The Comedy of Errors | Η κωμωδία των παρεξηγήσεων / Η κωμωδία με πλάνες (Ρώτας)
Love's Labour's Lost | Αγάπης αγώνας άγονος
Measure for Measure | Με το ίδιο μέτρο
The Merchant of Venice | Ο έμπορος της Βενετίας
The Merry Wives of Windsor | Οι εύθυμες κυράδες του Γουίντζορ / και: Ουίνζορ (Ρώτας), Ουίντσορ (Καρθαίος), Οι πρόσχαρες κυρίες του Γουίνδσορ (Μάτεσις)
A Midsummer Night's Dream | Όνειρο καλοκαιρινής νύχτας / (δεν υπάρχει σε κυκλοφορία) Όνειρο θερινής νύχτας 
Much Ado About Nothing | Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα
Pericles, Prince of Tyre | Περικλής / Περικλής, ηγεμών της Τύρου
The Taming of the Shrew | Το ημέρωμα της στρίγγλας / Η στρίγγλα που έγινε αρνάκι (Καρθαίος)
The Tempest | Η τρικυμία
Twelfth Night | Δωδέκατη νύχτα
The Two Gentlemen of Verona | Οι δυο άρχοντες από τη Βερόνα / Οι δύο άρχοντες της Βερόνας (Ρώτας) / Οι δύο ευγενείς από τη Βερόνα (Χριστίνα Μπάμπου–Παγκουρέλη)
The Two Noble Kinsmen | (αμετάφραστο)
The Winter's Tale | Το χειμωνιάτικο παραμύθι
*Histories — Ιστορικά έργα*



Henry IV, part 1 / part 2 | Ερρίκος ο Δ΄ Πρώτο μέρος / Δεύτερο μέρος
Henry V Ερρίκος ο Ε΄
Henry VI, part 1 / part 2 / part 3 | Ερρίκος ο Στ΄ Πρώτο μέρος / Δεύτερο μέρος / Τρίτο μέρος
Henry VIII | Ερρίκος ο Η΄
King John | Βασιλιάς Ιωάννης / Ο Ρώτας προτάσσει σε όλα «Ο βασιλιάς».
Richard II | Ριχάρδος ο Β΄
Richard III | Ριχάρδος ο Γ΄

*Tragedies — Τραγωδίες*



Antony and Cleopatra | Αντώνιος και Κλεοπάτρα
Coriolanus | Κοριολανός 
Cymbeline | Κυμβελίνος 
Hamlet | Άμλετ (Πολυλάς: Αμλέτος)
Julius Caesar | Ιούλιος Καίσαρας 
King Lear | Βασιλιάς Ληρ (το απλογραφημένο «Λιρ» δεν το έχω δει ακόμα σε εξώφυλλο)
Macbeth | Μάκβεθ / Μακμπέθ (Μπελιές)
Othello | Οθέλλος/ Οθέλος (Ρώτας)
Romeo and Juliet | Ρωμαίος και Ιουλιέτα
Timon of Athens | Τίμων ο Αθηναίος
Titus Andronicus | Τίτος Ανδρόνικος
Troilus and Cressida | Τρωίλος και Χρυσηίδα / Τρωίλος και Χρυσίδα (Ρώτας)
*Poems — Ποιήματα*



Sonnets | Σονέτα
Venus and Adonis | Αφροδίτη και Άδωνης / Άδωνις
The Rape of Lucrece | Ο βιασμός της Λουκρητίας
The Passionate Pilgrim[e] | Ο περιπαθής προσκυνητής
The Phoenix and the Turtle | Ο φοίνικας και η τρυγόνα
A Lover's Complaint | Το παράπονο μιας ερωμένης (;)
Πιο φλύαροι τίτλοι:


Twelfth Night, or What You Will | Δωδέκατη νύχτα ή Ό,τι θελήσετε
The Tragedy of Hamlet, Prince of Denmark | Η τραγική ιστορία του Άμλετ, πρίγκιπα της Δανιμαρκίας (Μάτεσις) – Η τραγωδία του Άμλετ, πρίγκιπα της Δανίας (Κακογιάννη)
Το λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας περιλαμβάνει και τους τίτλους παλιών μεταφράσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Ο *Φρίντριχ Ντύρενματτ/Ντίρενματ [Friedrich Dürrenmatt] *και ο *Μαξ Φρις [Max Frisch]* δεν είναι μόνο οι κορυφαίοι Ελβετοί συγγραφείς του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά κατατάσσονται και ανάμεσα στους κορυφαίους γερμανόφωνους συγγραφείς. Στη βάση της Βιβλιονέτ βρίσκω μεταφρασμένα τα περισσότερα από τα βασικά έργα τους, αλλά δεν βρίσκω και κάποια που είμαι βέβαιος ότι τα έχω δει· μπορεί σε κάποιο βιβλιοπωλείο, μπορεί σε κάποιον πάγκο έκθεσης βιβλίου. Στους πίνακες που ακολουθούν περιορίζομαι στα βιβλία που βρήκα μέχρι χτες στη Βιβλιονέτ και σε αυτά τα λίγα που έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποια στιγμή είδα μπροστά μου.

*Φρίντριχ Ντύρενματτ/Ντίρενματ [Friedrich Dürrenmatt] – έργα στα ελληνικά*



*Γερμανικά*
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά (στη Βιβλιονέτ)*

Romulus der Grosse (1949)|Romulus the Great: An Ahistorical Historical Comedy in Four Acts|Ρωμύλος ο Μέγας
Der Richter und sein Henker (1950-1951)|The Judge and His Hangman|Ο δικαστής και ο δήμιός του
Der Verdacht (1951-1952)|The Quarry/Suspicion|Η υποψία
Grieche sucht Griechin (1955)|Once a Greek|Έλληνας ζητεί Ελληνίδα
Der Besuch der alten Dame (1956)|The Visit|Η επίσκεψη της γηραιάς κυρίας
Die Panne (1957)|Traps|Η βλάβη
Das Versprechen. Requiem auf den Kriminalroman (1958)|The Pledge: Requiem for the Detective Novel|Η υπόσχεση
Die Physiker. Eine Komödie in 2 Akten (1962)|The Physicists: A Comedy in Two Act|
Der Meteor. Eine Komödie in 2 Akten (1966)||
Der Sturz (1971)|The Coup|Η πτώση
Justiz (1985)|The Execution of Justice|Δικαιοσύνη
Der Auftrag oder Vom Beobachten des Beobachters der Beobachter (1986)|The Assignment|Η αποστολή
Durcheinandertal (1989)||Η κοιλάδα της αταξίας
Ο συγγραφέας (στην αγγλική wiki): Friedrich Dürrenmatt, το έργο του (στη γερμανική wiki), και στη βιβλιονέτ.

*Μαξ Φρις [Max Frisch] – έργα στα ελληνικά*



*Γερμανικά*
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Ελληνικά (στη Βιβλιονέτ)*

Stiller (1954)|I'm Not Stiller|Στίλερ
Homo Faber (1957)|Homo Faber|Homo faber
Biedermann und die Brandstifter (1958)|The Fire Raisers/Firebugs|Ο Μπήντερμαν και οι εμπρηστές
Andorra (1961)|Andorra|
Mein Name sei Gantenbein (1964)|A Wilderness of Mirrors/Gantenbein|Ας με λένε Γκάντενμπαϊν
Montauk (1975)|Montauk|Μακρύ Σαββατοκύριακο στο Λονγκ Άιλαντ
Ο συγγραφέας (στην αγγλική wiki): Max Frisch, το έργο του (στη γερμανική wiki), και στη βιβλιονέτ.


----------



## Elfil (May 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Εργογραφία του Ιούλιου Βερν (συνέχεια)*




Από τον Καύκασο στο Πεκίνο:
εναλλακτικός ελληνικός τίτλος για το "Claudius Bombarnac (1892) Κλαύδιος Μπομπαρνάκ"

Πιθηκάνθρωποι του δάσους: 
εναλλακτικός ελληνικός τίτλος για το "Le Village aérien (1901) Το εναέριο χωριό"

Το μυστηριώδες έγκλημα:
εναλλακτικός ελληνικός τίτλος για το "Un drame en Livonie (1904) Δράμα στη Λιβονία"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά και καλωσόρισες αγαπητέ!


----------



## Elfil (May 9, 2012)

Καλώς σας βρήκα


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2012)

Περαιτέρω συμπληρώσεις στον Ιούλιο:
Το "Περί βιβλιοθηκών" πρέπει να είναι λάθος, θα πρόκειται για την ομώνυμη παλιά συλλογή κειμένων της Άγρας, όπου αν θυμάμαι καλά και σχετικό απόσπασμα από τις "20.000 λεύγες".
L'Éternel Adam - κυκλοφόρησε και ως "Οι ναυαγοί του σύμπαντος" (στη σειρά του Αστέρος, συμπλήρωμα δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο τόμο).
L'Étonnante Aventure de la mission Barsac - Η απίστευτη περιπέτεια της αποστολής Μπαρσάκ (έκδοση δεκαετίας '50).
Les Naufragés du Jonathan - Οι ναυαγοί του Ιωνάθαν.
Maître Zacharius - πρέπει να είναι "Τα τέρατα των θαλασσών". Όχι διήγημα, κάτι σαν σπονδυλωτό μυθιστόρημα σε στυλ (αθέλητης; ) παρωδίας του Μόμπι Ντικ.


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2012)

Το τελευταίο που έγραψα άκυρο, φυσικά, τώρα είδα στο ποστ του δόκτωρα το Les Histoires de Jean-Marie Cabidoulin... Ωστόσο κάπου τον έχω διαβάσει ελληνικά τον μαστρο-Ζαχαρία, με έναν ρολογά-Φάουστ αν θυμάμαι καλά. Παρομοίως το Gil Braltar, με τον στρατό των πιθήκων.
Και: L'Étoile du sud - Ο μεσημβρινός αστήρ (παλιότερη μετάφραση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ωστόσο κάπου τον έχω διαβάσει ελληνικά τον μαστρο-Ζαχαρία, με έναν ρολογά-Φάουστ αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Εγώ δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Όμως... :)


drsiebenmal said:


> *Εργογραφία του Ιούλιου Βερν (συνέχεια)*
> *Διηγήματα*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2012)

Πρέπει να γίνω λιγότερο βιαστικός...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Ctrl-F (μέσα στη σελίδα) is your friend...:)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2014)

Δεν είναι βιβλίο αλλά ποίημα του Ρόμπερτ Φροστ: The Road Not Taken. Στα ελληνικά πώς αποδόθηκε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2014)

Από τον Νίκο Φωκά: «Ο δρόμος που δεν πήρα»
http://pampalaionero.wordpress.com/2013/12/10/ρομπερτ-φροστ-νικοσ-φωκασ-ο-δρόμος-πο/


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2014)

Αυτό ακριβώς είχα βάλει κι εγώ σαν placeholder! :) Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 28, 2014)

Τώρα το πήρα πρέφα αυτό το νήμα. _Les Indes noires_ σε παλιότερη έκδοση του Σιδέρη: _Οι Μέλαινες Ινδίες_. Εγώ από αυτές τις εκδόσεις διάβασα πολλά του Βερν, και τη _Μυστηριώδη νήσο _μεταξύ άλλων. Γι' αυτό έμαθα σωστά ελληνικά.... :twit:


----------

